# My auto door lock opener is possessed!



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

Last night I was driving home, and out of nowhere my car made the noise of the auto door lock thingy opening or closing. After that, I tried to use the switch and nothing happened. I just heard a clicky noise that seemed to be coming from near the steering column. 

Since then I've heard the lock switch on its own two more times. Each time the switch does something different. Sometimes it will only open the locks, and not close them. Sometimes its the other way around. 

This morning when I went to open my door with the keyless entry thing, nothing happened, but since then the keyless entry has been working fine.

When I first got my car the locks didn't work right either, but the next day they were fine, and they've been fine for about a month and a half until yesterday when the cold weather hit. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Can I do anything about it, or must I be a slave to the whims of the possessed door locks?


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

AHHHHHH!!! 

Actually, that did happen to me once. I left my windows half way down, and the rain came in. Well, after that, my power locks kept doing the same thing that you're explaining. I would lock my car doors using the switch and just after I close the door, I hear them unlock all by themselves!!! This kept happening, even after I dried the door panels out. I doubt that this had anything to do with it, but I noticed that when I would push the window lock button down (in the lock position) the locks would play nicely, but if the window lock was up (in the unlock position), they would be "possessed". They're fine now though. The problem just seemed to go away after a couple of weeks.

hope that helps. If not, I have the number for Ghostbusters...hahaha...


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

I am having the same problem today..... it will only unlock but will not lock....... has anyone figured out what the cause of this is??? Should I replace my lock switch on driver side?


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

Had it happen to my 96 200SX when I first got it a year ago. The locks would intermitently go "nuts" locking and unlocking at will. So I took the entire switch assembly out and took it appart. What I found was some green discolouration and "crusty" looking stuff (that's the best I can describe it) on some of the contacts (I suppose the thing must have gotten wet at some point or another.) I made sure I cleaned all the green stuff off (with some fine sand paper and a knife) and generally cleaned it out. Put it back together and I never had the problem again.

P.S. It's not that easy to take it appart, so do take extra care if you're going to attempt it. At one point you have to bend one if the portions out of the way (which can be scarry.) I guess the Nissan engineers never thought anyone would actualy open one of these. Otherwise, just get a replacement from your local junkyard.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I had the "possessed" doorlocks for awhile. THey went away after about 2 weeks so it was no big deal. However i suggest not leaving your keys in your car.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

My door locks did the same thing also, for about a week, when i went out to start my car , i had to leave my door open a little, or else it would lock my keys in the ignition.. also, when i would drive it would lock and all that jazz.. but now it is ok, didnt know what caused it but oh well,


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

well i tried the pushing window lock in as mentioned above .. that didn't work. but after i rolled down driver side window all the way they work fine now.. thanks guys


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

my doors lock and unlock all by themselves. it started happening after i rolled down the windows in a rain storm and the switch got all wet. it sucks 5,000 in my car's sound system and some mornings i come out and my doors are un locked


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

same stuff happened to me. i would lock my doors at night, go out in the morn and everything would be unlocked. sometimes i would leave my keys in the car and it would lock on me... damnit. i previously got some water on the switches. i just went to a junk yard and 5fingered all the window switches. hasnt happened since


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> * i just went to a junk yard and 5fingered all the window switches. hasnt happened since *


good price huh?


----------



## xxg00chxx (Nov 27, 2004)

stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid CAR!  I thought I might find out that this was just a weird issue with my car - but apparently it would be weird if the locks DID work right!

infiniti, with infinite electrical issues! this is my wife's car - nice car but the annoying and sometimes dangerous electrical bullshit has driven me to hate it. i have a 20-year-old BMW with 4 times as many miles on it as this piece of shit, and i rarely even have issues related to wear and tear... never in my life have i seen such a gimpy fucked up central lock system.

ARRRRRRGH... i dread every once in a while that i have to drive this car. usually when it needs something fixed - you know, like the brakes EVERY 15K MILES!!


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

chill out dude


oh and by the way this post is like 1+ years old lol


what is this "piece of shit" u speak of?


----------



## xxg00chxx (Nov 27, 2004)

RockstaR said:


> chill out dude
> 
> 
> oh and by the way this post is like 1+ years old lol
> ...


POS = The wife's car. 1993 Infiniti G20, 4-wheel disc w/ABS, leather, power seats/windows/moonroof, tilt, cruise, AM/FM/CD/Cassette with factory amps, ice-cold A/C. Essentially nothing more than a Sentra with a ridiculous luxury package.

Let me explain my total hate for this waste of sheet metal. I drive an old & crusty, yet ultra-reliable BMW 325i which despite being almost 20 years old & approaching 200K miles, is still kicking strong. Now, it's obvious that no one in their right mind would bother to compare these two cars... but I would like to think that our “newer” car, which is barely 12 years old, and has less than 100K on the clock, would be the one we could rely on. But the electrical issues with this car have progressed from strange & mildly frustrating to borderline loss of sanity. Below is the Reader's Digest version of the problems we have had with this car since right around 70K miles.

Occasionally, the factory CD player will attempt to eject a NON-EXISTANT disk **repeatedly**. Not to be left out of the fun, the radio will **repeatedly** turn itself on and off at the same time. It's great fun! They will continue to gimp out on each other for a good 10-15 minutes and then it's back to normal for a month or two, before relapsing into retardation again. Also, the LCD display on the radio occasionally doesn't work. A good whack on the dashboard usually restores normal operation, for about a week or two.

Mind you if this were my car, by this point these “occasional” issues with the stereo surely would have driven me to remove, clean, adjust, and reinstall by now. If that didn't work, I would have simply smashed the stupid over-engineered excuse for a car stereo with a sledgehammer, and then hung its remains next to my long-defunct MECP certification on the garage wall. Apparently my wife wasn't so easily bothered by what has now become the very LEAST of this car's issues.

The driver's door lock began developing a very irritating intermittent problem. It seemed like the lock actuator wasn't fully engaging, occasionally causing all four doors to repeatedly lock & unlock themselves. Usually, a quick unlock/lock using the key in the passenger side door would correct this. However when this would happen, the next time someone entered the car, the factory security system would go off. A quick lock/unlock with the key again would disarm it. Irritating, but not too big of a deal. We just had to remember to always use the passenger side to lock/unlock the car.

Well, I had the car one day to change the oil, and the inevitable happened. Not thinking, and so used to my car that JUST WORKS, I locked the car from the driver's side. This time the actuator seemed to fully engage, much to my surprise. This would also prove to be the last time the driver's door would open - ever. To make matters worse, now the stupid car continually arms & disarms itself when left alone for more than a few hours - draining the battery completely. My friend, as far as this car is concerned, I am about as chill as it gets!

I'm pretty sure the door needs a new lock cylinder and power actuator, which I would have no problem replacing if I could get the damn door open. Any suggestions?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well your in the b14 so we cant help you to much i suggest going to ( www.g20.net ) but you may just have a lemon because from what i have heard they are extremly nice cars...........and everyone here in the b14 section wants the seats :thumbup:


----------



## xxg00chxx (Nov 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> well your in the b14 so we cant help you to much i suggest going to ( www.g20.net ) but you may just have a lemon because from what i have heard they are extremly nice cars...........and everyone here in the b14 section wants the seats :thumbup:


You can have the seats, along with the rest of the car, as long as you make it look like a theft so I can at least break even with insurance!

I won't disagree, it _would be_ a very nice car if it weren't for the strange issues it has. It is very comfortable for a sport compact, and if it weren't for the fact that my daily driver is a bimmer, I would say that it handles quite nicely too...

Anyways, thanks for the suggestion. I'll check out that other board.


----------



## jhtallent (Dec 12, 2017)

I have 2013 Murano that we have had to the dealership and showed no codes when running a diagnostic test. The car has been intermittently locking/unlocking itself while driving down the road with random series of beeps, and showing an open back hatch when it's not open. It doesn't do this everytime I drive the car and never know when it's going to start. Also, the panic alarm keeps setting itself off randomly in the parking lot while I'm at work. The guy at the dealership tells us that it could be that the back hatch latch could be bad which is a $700 part + labor but wasn't sure and wouldn't necessarily replace it because he wasn't positive that is the problem....but would that cause the locks to go haywire too? Any help on what the problem could be would be much appreciated!


----------



## Vidro 2012 (Jan 1, 2020)

jhtallent said:


> I have 2013 Murano that we have had to the dealership and showed no codes when running a diagnostic test. The car has been intermittently locking/unlocking itself while driving down the road with random series of beeps, and showing an open back hatch when it's not open. It doesn't do this everytime I drive the car and never know when it's going to start. Also, the panic alarm keeps setting itself off randomly in the parking lot while I'm at work. The guy at the dealership tells us that it could be that the back hatch latch could be bad which is a $700 part + labor but wasn't sure and wouldn't necessarily replace it because he wasn't positive that is the problem....but would that cause the locks to go haywire too? Any help on what the problem could be would be much appreciated!


How did you resolve this issue?


----------



## MayaWilson (Mar 22, 2020)

chill out dude
oh and by the way this post is like 1+ years old lol
what is this "piece of shit" u speak of?


----------

